# Robert Swift



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

swift has been at the butt of so many jokes on this board, that he's forever branded a total tool in my head. until i checked his stats. statistically, he's playing REAL well...... how many folks are able to see him play? how's he been?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: robert swift*

He's overtaken Johan Petro for Seattle's starting center position and has played quite well. He has some nice skills. Would be a nice match-up with Jefferson. I wouldn't wish to trade Gerald Green for Swift though partially because Swift's value is pretty high right now and secondly because I still believe in Green (and we may be able to get higher value later on).


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

I'd trade Perk (uninjured), a first and a filler if needed for Swift.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> I'd trade Perk (uninjured), a first and a filler if needed for Swift.




perk AND a first huh???...thank GOD ur not our gm


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

I'd say Swift is practically untouchable. He means more to the Sonics than Al Jefferson means to you guys.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> I'd trade Perk (uninjured), a first and a filler if needed for Swift.


I'd pass.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> I'd pass.




on which side boston or seattles???


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: robert swift*

Of the few games I've seen I'm most impressed with his rebounding skills


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> on which side boston or seattles???


Seattle. Swift is practically Seattle's entire future. He's already been putting up 10/10/2 since he got significant minutes. He's been extremely consistent too, his worst rebounding performance was 16/6 in the 152-149 Phoenix game. 
Seattle doesn't need Perkins, as he's a future role player. A future frontcourt of Perkins/Petro will not put up many points.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



Premier said:


> He's overtaken Johan Petro for Seattle's starting center position and has played quite well. He has some nice skills. Would be a nice match-up with Jefferson. I wouldn't wish to trade Gerald Green for Swift though partially because Swift's value is pretty high right now and secondly because I still believe in Green (and we may be able to get higher value later on).


What's wrong with Green? You're already looking to trade him?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: robert swift*

green is going to be sick. hopefully he developes quicklyu to give pierce and wally's world some help. hold on to green. i dont see how swift can be good. its smoke and mirrors. he is like 17 or 18 i think.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> perk AND a first huh???...thank GOD ur not our gm


Edited by aqua.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



Premier said:


> He's overtaken Johan Petro for Seattle's starting center position and has played quite well. He has some nice skills. Would be a nice match-up with Jefferson. I wouldn't wish to trade Gerald Green for Swift though partially because Swift's value is pretty high right now and secondly because I still believe in Green (and we may be able to get higher value later on).


dude...there is no way you are under 18. and yes i am aware of how off-topic/random that was.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> I'd trade Perk (uninjured), a first and a filler if needed for Swift.


WWHHAAAATTT?! :jawdrop:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



TheBigDonut said:


> WWHHAAAATTT?! :jawdrop:


Perkins is a furtue 7th guy in the roatation, Swift is in the makings of a franchise player


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

omg Perk's gonna be a 10-12 rpg guy. I haven't seen anything from Swift. And we have 2 future franchise players, Green and Al. We don't need a third player to sign to a max contract.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> Perkins is a furtue 7th guy in the roatation, Swift is in the makings of a franchise player




thank you miss cleo for ur vision into the future


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thank you miss cleo for ur vision into the future


:rofl: Perkins 7th guy...yeah right.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



TheBigDonut said:


> omg Perk's gonna be a 10-12 rpg guy. I haven't seen anything from Swift. And we have 2 future franchise players, Green and Al. We don't need a third player to sign to a max contract.


Swift is already a 10/10/2 guy. Perkins will be a role player, and we don't need 'filler' or another 1st. Swift is our first good big man since Sam Perkins, wayyy back in '98.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> Swift is already a 10/10/2 guy. Perkins will be a *role player*, and we don't need 'filler' or another 1st. Swift is our first good big man since Sam Perkins, wayyy back in '98.


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:
ONLY THE NEXT BIG BEN WALLACE


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

You're saying Perkins is the next Ben Wallace?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> Swift is already a 10/10/2 guy.




in what the NBDL??...hes averaging 6 and 5 per game and hasnt had 10-10-2 in at least 2 weeks please find out for me the last game he had 10-10-2 because ive gone through the box scores for seattle for the last 2 weeks and i havent seen ONE game of it nevermind ur sayin hes averaging it


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> in what the NBDL??...hes averaging 6 and 5 per game and hasnt had 10-10-2 in at least 2 weeks please find out for me the last game he had 10-10-2 because ive gone through the box scores for seattle for the last 2 weeks and i havent seen ONE game of it nevermind ur sayin hes averaging it


He's never played in the D-league. I said he has 10/10/2 since getting *significant* minutes. Not counting the garbage minutes he played in the 1st quarter of the season. No, I'm not going to research his stats. I'm too lazy. I've seen the box scores on TV, and his numbers always hover around 10/10/2.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: robert swift*

I wouldn't trade Perkins, a 1st and fillers for Swift. Perkins is already a rebounding machine and Boston is always near the bottom in rebounds. I just have a bad feeling about Swift, maybe it's irrational because he's a big white guy with red hair and I think you know the next joke. I don't want to trade Gerald Green unless we absolutely know we're getting a proven player in return. Remember, he was one of the steals of the draft. 1st rounder......don't care either way unless we get something good for it........I'm just not sold on Swift, sorry.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

Watch him and you'll see. He does not play like your typical white guy. He's a very quick jumper with a long wingspan. He's frequently beats everyone down on the court to finish on the fast break. His athleticism rivals Kwame Brown's.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> I've seen the box scores on TV, and his numbers always hover around 10/10/2.



no...they dont


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



> I've seen the box scores on TV, and his numbers always hover around 10/10/2.


How can you say that when he's only done it once in the last two weeks? You're trying to make a case that doesn't exist, and not very well, I might add.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

Perkins is a future role player, whoever thinks he is the next Ben Wallace better get the green glasses off because that is plain idiotic.

Swift has alreadyv proved to be a better scorer and rebounder based on night in and out, and even if Swift is only averaging 6rpg look at perkins.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> Perkins is a future role player, whoever thinks he is the next Ben Wallace better get the green glasses off because that is plain idiotic.


I'd trade Delonte West for Switf. The risk is very low. I mean, whoever thinks Delonte West is anywhere close to a superstar better get the green glasses off because he's not.



DWest Superstar said:


> Swift has alreadyv proved to be a better scorer and rebounder based on night in and out, and even if Swift is only averaging 6rpg look at perkins.


Better scorer? Maybe, not saying much though.

Better rebounder? :rofl:, 'nuff said.

Here's another one:

Better defender? Would anyone like to humor me how Swift will be a good defender?


Waste of a 10,000th post.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> Perkins is a future role player, whoever thinks he is the next Ben Wallace better get the green glasses off because that is plain idiotic.
> 
> *Swift has alreadyv proved to be a better scorer and rebounder based on night in and out*, and even if Swift is only averaging 6rpg look at perkins.




HAHAHAHAHA....hes played night in and night out for what 3 weeks???? gimme a break


this is all that needs to be said about robert swift...

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.co...8.warriors_supersonics_basketball_watw202.jpg


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> HAHAHAHAHA....hes played night in and night out for what 3 weeks???? gimme a break
> 
> 
> this is all that needs to be said about robert swift...
> ...


Let me mention that Swift is also a year younger than Perk and already playing at a better rate per years in the league. And if Swift was not white these jokes would not be happening and you would favor a trade like this imeadiatly. There is nothing in Perkins stats that show he will be Ben Wallace in face he and Sweezo are almost even in all sats, but Perkins is not a big goofy looking white guy.

^Fact^


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> *There is nothing in Perkins stats that show he will be Ben Wallace * in face *he and Sweezo are almost even in all sats*, but Perkins is not a big goofy looking white guy.
> 
> ^Fact^



ok their stats r almost even all around...so then what makes swift so much better and worth perkins and a first round pick???...dont tell me that swift has proven anything more than perk has because he hasnt


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



> dont tell me that swift has proven anything more than perk has because he hasnt


Produced just as much in less time. Tell me that if Swift was not white we would not be talking about this


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> Produced just as much in less time. Tell me that if Swift was not white we would not be talking about this



omg shut the hell up about the ****in white thing...that has nothing to do with it...they both only started actually playing in games this year so how much less of time is it???...and even if he has shown more in less time that means jack **** it doesnt mean that swift is gonna be better than perk...antoine walker showed more his first year or 2 in the league than kobe did is antoine better than kobe??? omgggggggggggggggggggg ur so frustrating with ur ****** up logic

Just write the word out so the sensor can do it's thing....don't mask...thanx : ) Whiterhino


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: robert swift*

Robert Swift has in no way proven himself a better player than Perkins in any way. I think the guy will be a decent player but Perk already is. When given good minutes he usually has a double double and his defense is very good and he alters games. He is a true presence. The kid gets better every week and he's DETERMINED.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

Robert Swift, since Starting:
15/7 @ Phoenix
6/12 @ Utah
6/6 vs Dallas
14/12 vs NJ
9/7 vs Portland
10/9 vs GS
6/7 @ Hou
12/9 @ Dallas
0/4 @ Charlotte in 10 minutes
8/5 @ OKC

10 games, not 10/10/2 (I couldn't get blocked shots), but damn good.

Perkins, first 10 games since starting:
7/6 vs Charlotte
4/5 vs Orlando
12/19 vs Philadelphia
8/1 vs Chicago (!!!)
6/7 @ NY 
4/6 @ Houston
2/4 @ OKC
3/10 @ SA
0/3 @ Dallas in 11 minutes
2/8 vs Indiana

If you only want to judge him by stats, there you go.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> omg shut the hell up about the ****in white thing...that has nothing to do with it...they both only started actually playing in games this year so how much less of time is it???...and even if he has shown more in less time that means jack **** it doesnt mean that swift is gonna be better than perk...antoine walker showed more his first year or 2 in the league than kobe did is antoine better than kobe??? omgggggggggggggggggggg ur so frustrating with ur ****** up logic
> 
> Just write the word out so the sensor can do it's thing....don't mask...thanx : ) Whiterhino


Kobe came out of High School Toine was college there is no way you can link those two. Nice logic. And how can your critizeze someone on their logic for some player being better than the other when they have almost identical numbers


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> Kobe came out of High School Toine was college there is no way you can link those two. Nice logic. And how can your critizeze someone on their logic for some player being better than the other when they have almost identical numbers




yo...i never said perkins was playing better than swift or vice versa...i said swift is in now way shape or form worth perkins AND a first rounder...if u have 2 players with identical numbers in this situation ok straight up maybe its a fair deal if u look into it but swift is not worth "perk a first rounder and filer" as u put it


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> Robert Swift, since Starting:
> 15/7 @ Phoenix
> 6/12 @ Utah
> 6/6 vs Dallas
> ...




ok thank you for the stats on perkins from 3 months ago but lets look at the stats from the last 14 games:

pts/reb

7/13
7/10
11/11
6/10
3/4
8/9
13/11
8/3
4/5
10/5
11/6
17/6
10/8
10/11


dont water down your arguement by takin perks stats from 3 months ago when he clearly wasnt as confident or as good as he is now....ill use the stats from the last 3 weeks in my arguement


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

i think the point he's trying to make is Swift will eventually be better than Perk...i don't agree tho :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> You're saying Perkins is the next Ben Wallace?


yup


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: robert swift*

Kendrick Perkins rebound rate: 18.9 (sixth in the league)
Al Jefferson rebound rate: 17.2 (thirteenth in the league)
*Robert Swift *rebound rate:* 16.1 *(*eighteenth* in the league)

That's an actual fact. Not some subjective statements with the word fact written underneath.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

that per 48 minutes?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

I'm sorry why mock the things I called facts when I said nothing of Swift being a better rebounder?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> I'm sorry why mock the things I called facts when *I said nothing of Swift being a better rebounder*?







DWest Superstar said:


> Swift has alreadyv proved to be *a better scorer and rebounder based on night in and out,* and even if Swift is only averaging 6rpg look at perkins.




what was that dwest????


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> Perkins is a future role player, *whoever thinks he is the next Ben Wallace better get the green glasses off because that is plain idiotic.*
> Swift has alreadyv proved to be a better scorer and rebounder based on night in and out, and even if Swift is only averaging 6rpg look at perkins.


:rofl:

dude that post was idiotic


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



TheBigDonut said:


> :rofl:
> 
> dude that post was idiotic


You think Perkins is Ben Wallace?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

and how do you laugh at someone saying Perkins is not Ben Wallace?

I mean c'mon. honestly


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> You think Perkins is Ben Wallace?


yes


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



TheBigDonut said:


> yes


Wow, I guess that makes Robert Swift Ben Wallace as well

But how can you laugh at me for saying he is not?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

whoaaa whoaaa whoaaa dwest ur not gonna get off that easily...please explain urself with ur post on how u never said swift was a better rebounder but u really did


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> whoaaa whoaaa whoaaa dwest ur not gonna get off that easily...please explain urself with ur post on how u never said swift was a better rebounder but u really did


oops, are you happy? You probably have been hitting refresh constantly awaiting my reply for the past hour.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> oops, are you happy? You probably have been hitting refresh constantly awaiting my reply for the past hour.


so do you or do you not believe that swift is a better rebounder than perk? its kind of weird that you changed your opinion between posts.

off topic: and i cant help but ask why the hell do you hate on pierce in ur signature when you love the "average" d-west? I think delontes pretty good but not a real great passer or creator for his teammates. to me, he looks like a backup 2 guard, maybe eventually a cuttino mobley plus shot blocking. i dont mean to bait u so ignore this if you find it annoying.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> oops, are you happy? You probably have been hitting refresh constantly awaiting my reply for the past hour.




ur such a loser and this is the last thing ima say to u...when i make an arguement i actually believe what i am saying...its my opinion...so if someone asks me the same question twice or 40 times i have the same answer...like this..."#1AWF do you like apples?"..."yes"..."so you really like apples huh?"..."yes"...so this leads me to believe that you believe none of this nonsense ur saying about robert swift because u change ur opinion halfway through...

DW "Swift is such a great rebounder, better than perkins"

Prem "Perk is statistcally a much better rebounder than swift"

DW "nice try but when the **** did i ever say swift was a better rebounder"

#1AWF "right here..."

DW *silence*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok thank you for the stats on perkins from 3 months ago but lets look at the stats from the last 14 games:
> 
> pts/reb
> 
> ...


Watered down argument? Swift has only started 10 games. How else am I supposed to get a statistical comparison? Swift hasn't played significantly for three months, so is he more confident than Perkins?
Stats aside, Swift has a higher potential than Perkins. If you watch him, you will be able to see. Calling Perkins the next Ben Wallace is a joke. He has nowhere near the athletic ability that Wallace has. He can't run the break like Swift, and he doesn't have the footspeed or the height to contain this era's athletic, finesse big men (Dirk, Bosh, KG, etc.) Swift can't contain them at this stage, but he has the defensive potential to be able to. But you won't believe me when I say that, because some of you don't believe in athletic white centers. Swift has the potential to be the first athletic American 7-footer, and some of you simply can't picture that.
I don't agree with DWest's Perkins + filler + 1st rounder for Swift, because I don't think it is good for Seattle's future. We already have our enforcers with Fortson and Evans (even if he's on the block).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ur such a loser and this is the last thing ima say to u...when i make an arguement i actually believe what i am saying...its my opinion...so if someone asks me the same question twice or 40 times i have the same answer...like this..."#1AWF do you like apples?"..."yes"..."so you really like apples huh?"..."yes"...so this leads me to believe that you believe none of this nonsense ur saying about robert swift because u change ur opinion halfway through...
> 
> DW "Swift is such a great rebounder, better than perkins"
> 
> ...


Why do you have to insult him? It's unnecessary, and you don't prove your point.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



DWest Superstar said:


> oops, are you happy? You probably have been hitting refresh constantly awaiting my reply for the past hour.



WTChan what do u call this??? a compliment???


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> WTChan what do u call this??? a compliment???


A simple 'No' would have been a sufficient reply.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> Robert Swift, since Starting:
> 15/7 @ Phoenix
> 6/12 @ Utah
> 6/6 vs Dallas
> ...


Would you like to mention that Swift played almost 10 more minutes per game? 

Or that the Celtics still had two NBA Centers on the roster as well as a "future PF" in Al Jefferson?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: robert swift*

I wouldn't call Perk Ben Wallce...maybe a poor mans Ben Wallce...

As far as this is concerned:



> Calling Perkins the next Ben Wallace is a joke.


Maybe, but he's lightyears ahead to being Ben Wallace than Swift is.



> He has nowhere near the athletic ability that Wallace has.


So he can't rebound or be a shot blocker?



> He can't run the break like Swift,


Actually he runs the floor pretty well, when he does, but usually he's the one, you know the rebounder, that's setting up the the fast break by giving great outlet passes.



> and he doesn't have the footspeed or the height to contain this era's athletic, finesse big men (Dirk, Bosh, KG, etc.)


Perk may not be 7 feet, but his very long arms make up for his hight. Why am I reading a attack on Perkins' defense? He's a very good defender, both one on one and help.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



> ur such a loser


Don;t you have actual peers to judge instead of a freaking internet message board


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: robert swift*

My thoughts:

Most of you Celtics fans are rude and you don't have any reasone to be, WTChan is very good poster and the fact that he dosn't agree that Perk and 1 rounder would do to get Swift doesn't mean you have to start acting like idiots. He said that Swift is basicly untouchable for Seattel, I agree he brought up good reasoning you started to talk about som abstract 3 weeks and about how bad he is (between the lines). I have one questione. Why?
Lets start it over why I agree with WTChan: Swift is taller and has very good lenght, he IS athletic (how many athletic bigs you can name who have good skill set?), he is younger, he is in hes 2 year and posting up comperable numbers to Perks 3rd, for 2 year guy he has been pretty consistant since he took over (Seattel is better team also, plus with better premier O, still Swift puts up good numbers), now if you compere theyre style then you understand that Swifts offence is allready bit better (if it comes down to moves and jumper), He actually fight himself through rotatione and become starter, something Perk couldn't do in hes 2nd year (he vas something 2,5/2,5 guy?), now Swift IS good reboundre for hes age and body mass so the skills are there, Now Seattel has also rookie J. Petro, who just become 20, he is bigger than Perk and allready pulls down 3,5/3,5, he is though guy and pays much better then Perk in hes 2nd year, so he has all the "Ben Wallece" potential that Perk has and he is 2 years younger, plus has shown more much more than Perk in hes first 2 years. Now why on earth want Seattle 2 tough guy with potential on D and little potential on O, if they could have one tough guy and one with good rebounding/decent D and very good offence, the guy who has star potential and allready is basicly on a level of Perk, ok, Perk has edge on d, but Swift is ok there too. All in all Perk has much smaller chance to become special then Swift and Swift has shown quick adjustment and has showcasted hes potential latley. 
I agree that you may not like the trade, but in reality from wose side this trade would be worse then this is clearly Seattle, this trade would make no sense for them, on some level it could make for Boston, but it won't happen and I belive that in 3 years time you feel stupid while saying that Swift is trash compered to Perk. 
And I must say this is probobly the worst bord (tied with Nets one) in bbb.net, I haven't seen such homerism and hate for a while, I like Celtics a bit, but I just can't post freaquently in such dumpyard like Celtics board here, sorry if I hurt anybody but this is how I feel. Now you can bring on the hate...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*

i agree but people are stubborn


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



Banjoriddim said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> *Most of you Celtics fans are rude and you don't have any reasone to be,* WTChan is very good poster and the fact that he dosn't agree that Perk and 1 rounder would do to get Swift doesn't mean you have to *start acting like idiots.*



how would that make you any different than us "rude celtics fans"...i love how people contradict themselves frequently around here


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



aquaitious said:


> Maybe, but he's lightyears ahead to being Ben Wallace than Swift is.


I never compared anyone to Ben Wallace. You know better than to compare Swift to Wallace.



> So he can't rebound or be a shot blocker?


I didn't say that.



> Actually he runs the floor pretty well, when he does, but usually he's the one, you know the rebounder, that's setting up the the fast break by giving great outlet passes.


Swift can do both, and Perkins has nowhere near the speed and agility Swift has.



> Perk may not be 7 feet, but his very long arms make up for his hight. Why am I reading a attack on Perkins' defense? He's a very good defender, both one on one and help.


You need more than long arms to challenge the new-age PF. Excellent lateral quickness is a must. Jumping speed and anticipation is very important too. Perkins has those qualities, but not as much as Swift. Swift has long arms, a quicker lift-off time, and a better reaction time (it's been like this since HS, but Swift was probably the best shot-blocking senior in the nation- strong side, not weak).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how would that make you any different than us "rude celtics fans"...i love how people contradict themselves frequently around here


He didn't insult any Celtics fans. He simply pointed out an observation.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This can't be right, can it?

Robert Swift:
2005-06 Statistics 
PPG 6.3 
RPG 5.2 
APG .3 
SPG .29 
BPG 1.05 
FG% .532 
FT% .429 
3P% .000 
MPG 19.8 

Kendrick Perkins
2005-06 Statistics 
PPG 4.5 
RPG 5.7 
APG .8 
SPG .25 
BPG 1.35 
FG% .528 
FT% .595 
3P% .000 
MPG 18.2


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> He didn't insult any Celtics fans. He simply pointed out an observation.




he said we were acting like idiots...i dont know how thats not an insult


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



aquaitious said:


> Would you like to mention that Swift played almost 10 more minutes per game?


Who was Perkins getting pulled for? Mark Blount. When Perkins played 20 minutes or less, Blount always had more minutes than him.



> Or that the Celtics still had two NBA Centers on the roster as well as a "future PF" in Al Jefferson?


So? Do they take rebounds away from Perkins, or add to his total by boxing out?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he said we were acting like idiots...i dont know how thats not an insult


You guys (well, you) did have a hostile initial reaction.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: robert swift*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he said we were acting like idiots...i dont know how thats not an insult


Well I agree that maybe that was bit too much from my side, but I if you look at your signature and read a your own famous thread then you should find out that I have some credibility when I state that you are rude and you have no reasone to mock or attack someone else.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: robert swift*



Banjoriddim said:


> Well I agree that maybe that was bit too much from my side, but I if you look at your signature and read a your own famous thread then you should find out that I have some credibility when I state that you are rude and you have no reasone to mock or attack someone else.




please elaborate because i dont see how my signature is bad at all


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> I never compared anyone to Ben Wallace. You know better than to compare Swift to Wallace.


So what's the hate on people who compare Perk to Ben? 
He may not be as athletic, but a mini version of Ben Wallace is something that people can really look forward to. He bangs, he rebounds, he blocks shots.




> I didn't say that.


Wallace is about 6'8" and needs his athletic ability to do the things he does. Perkins is 6'10 and has _very_ long arms. Perk may never amaze us with dunks, but his defense and rebounding always will. In fact, he looks 50% better on defense (quickness wise) than he does on offense.




> Swift can do both, and Perkins has nowhere near the speed and agility Swift has.


I know people love centers who can run the floor, but if you can't rebound (Celtics weakness) there's no point in running. In the past 10 years we've had centers who were always one of the fastest in the league, but could not rebound to save their lives.

In fact, there's a video of Mark Blount being the first on on the break and dribbling the ball from half court on. 




> You need more than long arms to challenge the new-age PF. Excellent lateral quickness is a must. Jumping speed and anticipation is very important too. Perkins has those qualities, but not as much as Swift. Swift has long arms, a quicker lift-off time, and a better reaction time (it's been like this since HS, but Swift was probably the best shot-blocking senior in the nation- strong side, not weak).


Perkins is a Center, but if you watched him play vs some of the other quick PF's you'd see what a great job he's done...recently.

At the begining of the season he looked awful, but over time he's improved so much (if you look at him in his rookie year and now, you'd think it's a different player). From playing against Bosh (where he got outplayed) to playing vs KG (where he held him to like 1-8 in the 2nd half) is night and day.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: robert swift*



WTChan said:


> Who was Perkins getting pulled for? Mark Blount. When Perkins played 20 minutes or less, Blount always had more minutes than him.


Yes Perkins got pulled for Mark Blount, Raef LaFrentz and Al Jefferson. What does that have to do with anything though?

Glen Rivers' inability to play the right individuals is not the players' fault.




> So? Do they take rebounds away from Perkins, or add to his total by boxing out?


He plays/ed with three NBA proven Centers/Power Forwards, who also deserved (some to a much lesser degree) some time.

Just a FYI, Blount, Raef and Jefferson don't box out. Blount watches as people steal the ball from him. Raef just looks like he tries. And Jefferson jumps over people to get his rebounds, resulting in a 3/4 week ankle sprain.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

i think most everybody in this thread has been ridiculous. people are supporting stupid comments if they are made by somebody who they agree with (whether they like swift or perk). I think that it is too early to definitively call either player better than the other. I can honestly say I havnt seen all that much of Swift, but I have watched every Celts game and some of these Perkins comments are ridiculous. Perkins has amazing motivation and determination which helps him get the bounds. Perk isn't intimidated by anyone at all. At the beginning of the season i thought Perk was retarded because he couldnt make a ****in layup, but he has improved so much. Its not like hell ever be an offensive powerhouse but hes adequate. Also, how the **** can people say hes too short to be Ben Wallace when hes got 2-3 inches on Big Ben. Yes, he is not the athlete that Ben is, but neither is Swift, as far as im concerned. I think that the previous race issues are a little dumb too as I know many white athletes who have been overhyped by the predominantly white media because of their skin color. I know that stereotypically a white big man is a "stiff" but I dont think anyone here really thinks hes that ****ty. Saying swift is untouchable is funny to me because when I think untouchable I think Kobe, Dirk, Nash, Wade, LBJ etc.. Do I think some people on this board underrate Swift, yes, but at the same time, I see a few people here who vastly underrate the potential of perkins who has already improved exponentially since receiving legitimate playing time.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> i think most everybody in this thread has been ridiculous. people are supporting stupid comments if they are made by somebody who they agree with (whether they like swift or perk). I think that it is too early to definitively call either player better than the other. I can honestly say I havnt seen all that much of Swift, but I have watched every Celts game and some of these Perkins comments are ridiculous. Perkins has amazing motivation and determination which helps him get the bounds. Perk isn't intimidated by anyone at all. At the beginning of the season i thought Perk was retarded because he couldnt make a ****in layup, but he has improved so much. Its not like hell ever be an offensive powerhouse but hes adequate. Also, how the **** can people say hes too short to be Ben Wallace when hes got 2-3 inches on Big Ben. Yes, he is not the athlete that Ben is, but neither is Swift, as far as im concerned. I think that the previous race issues are a little dumb too as I know many white athletes who have been overhyped by the predominantly white media because of their skin color. I know that stereotypically a white big man is a "stiff" but I dont think anyone here really thinks hes that ****ty. *Saying swift is untouchable* is funny to me because when I think untouchable I think Kobe, Dirk, Nash, Wade, LBJ etc.. Do I think some people on this board underrate Swift, yes, but at the same time, I see a few people here who vastly underrate the potential of perkins who has already improved exponentially since receiving legitimate playing time.


Untouchable as the bright spot in a bleak franchise. Untouchable like a a future savior of a team. It's that player who could help bring this franchise a trophy in the future. Al Jefferson, Perkins (you guys think so, so he is), JR Smith, Josh Smith, Andrew Bogut, Deron Williams, Andrew Bynum, Monta Ellis (_I_ think so). Those players that aren't special now, but have massive potential.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Untouchable as the bright spot in a bleak franchise. Untouchable like a a future savior of a team. It's that player who could help bring this franchise a trophy in the future. Al Jefferson, Perkins (you guys think so, so he is), JR Smith, Josh Smith, Andrew Bogut, Deron Williams, Andrew Bynum, Monta Ellis (_I_ think so). Those players that aren't special now, but have massive potential.



I don't think anyone believes that Perk will be a franchise player from the Celtics.

In fact, I don't think that any of those will be franchise players. Some of them will be very good players, some will be all-stars, but I don't think any of them will be true franchise players.

(Chris Paul could be that though...just some random info...lol)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

not to mention jr smith isnt even getting minutes in NO and they r tryin to trade him for a big man


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I don't think anyone believes that Perk will be a franchise player from the Celtics.
> 
> In fact, I don't think that any of those will be franchise players. Some of them will be very good players, some will be all-stars, but I don't think any of them will be true franchise players.
> 
> (Chris Paul could be that though...just some random info...lol)


I meant developing players, Chris Paul is already proven. A prime example would be Darko, if you're on that train.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> not to mention jr smith isnt even getting minutes in NO and they r tryin to trade him for a big man


He's in Scott's doghouse. Coach thinks he's still too underdeveloped.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I've seen both Perkins and Swift several times this season, but I won't claim to be an expert on either player. Both have good size, but Swift is definitely quicker and more agile. Perkins is the better rebounder (well, both are good rebounders, but this is from the numbers), and looks like a solid defender. I can't really comment on Swift's defense. Swift does look more aware offensively, though limited in post moves, his athleticism helps him a lot to get the ball in the basket.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Mihm is pretty athletic center, but he depends on it too much...instead of using some muscle and being physical more. I would like to see Swift get physically stronger and playing physical.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Chris Mihm? You're not helping much- Swift kills Mihm in athletic ability.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i kill mihm in athletic ability...i dont belong in the nba


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i kill mihm in athletic ability...i dont belong in the nba


You're dreaming. 

Mihm is a pretty atheltic center. Probably one of the most athletic centers in the league. If he could ever stay out of foul trouble, he'd be pretty good to have on your team.


----------

